# can you post up paint company logos on your site?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

For the brands that you use, can you post up pics of the logos say.. Sherwin Williams and ICI or KWAL or DONUTDAVES or whatever?

Is there some legal deal to it that you can't?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

It's pretty common. I'm sure they appreciate the free advertising.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with LA, but it may be wise to ask permission before, than apologise to lawyers after


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

cool. Yeah I thought it would be okay, hell what Arch said, they make actually like it  Cool I will and we will see what happens.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Some will and some won't. Those that will might want to see in what context they're going to be used. They don't want to be seen as endorsing any contractors so might impose a few rules to follow if they allow you to use them. When you approach them I would suggest that you say you want to use their logos on your site in the context of "We only use the finest quality paints from...<...insert brand here>.." or something like that. They might also ask you to put a disclaimer on the site stating you aren't endorsed by them and that the logos are their trade marks. I know there's a lot of sites out there using their logos but they probably didn't ask.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I checked with the local managers of the paint stores before putting their logos on my site, nobody cared. You might want to check with the guy chasing carts around the parking lot at Home Depot before using the Behr logo.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Or you could ask any of the illegals out front looking for work.
El Logo Websiteo por favor ???


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I checked with the local managers of the paint stores before putting their logos on my site, nobody cared. You might want to check with the guy chasing carts around the parking lot at Home Depot before using the Behr logo.


:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was curious about that, never thought about it before, if it is on the web it is free (and true) right?
I did a quick search and found this
http://hubpages.com/hub/Using_Photos_On_Your_Website

Along those lines, you should probably have something in your contract about using photos of customer's homes. I also have a checkbox for permission on the customer survey.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

excellent idea chris! They all know if I work for them that I use their house for my ads/postcards/stuff..

But I am going to do that.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use to put vender logos with links. But! I didnt want to loose that client that says "they dont use ****, i cant use them". So i removed them. 
BTW, i did ask before i placed it on my web. They all didnt give a crap. But, i have great relationships with the upper managment. So it might be because they know me.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use to put vender logos with links. But! I didnt want to loose that client that says "they dont use ****, i cant use them". So i removed them.
> BTW, i did ask before i placed it on my web. They all didnt give a crap. But, i have great relationships with the upper managment. So it might be because they know me.


Yea...That's what it is:notworthy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Relationships go a long way my friend. 
Your azz ant as smart as it sounds. Back at you boee


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ :001_huh:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Relationships go a long way my friend.
> Your azz ant as smart as it sounds. Back at you boee


Lighten up there chief....just a little chain pullin'

Ewing, No offense but there ain't a paint manufacturer out there that wouldn't let you do some free marketing for them. IMHO


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Lighten up there chief....just a little chain pullin'
> 
> Ewing, No offense but there ain't a paint manufacturer out there that wouldn't let you do some free marketing for them. IMHO


I was play'n just as much as you were dope


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Well I can tell you here, a couple of the local S/W managers told me "NO". I'm still trying to get an actual answer from someone that has the authority to say yes. I do have a link to both S/W and B/M on my site but no logos used. I don't think a store manager has the authority to say yes or no anyway. I'm curious to know how far up the ladder you'd have to go to actually get "legal" permission. Does anyone here have written permission to use the logo for either company? thanks...


----------



## Joe Kujawski (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Greg,

I'm the Director of Marketing for Sherwin-Williams for the residential repaint market. Tooleed Up has it right. It's OK for you to use our logo as long as you present it in the proper context. You can show our logo and say "We proudly use quality Sherwin-Williams paints." Also, on your website or any printed materials, your logo needs to be at least 3 times larger than ours so that the consumer doesn't get confused and think that you are a painting service provided by S-W. We ask that you do not change the color of our logo or modify it in any way. The other thing we ask is that you do not use our logo on your business card or business stationery. That could give the impression that you work for or represent S-W. Other than these things, please feel free to use our logo - And thanks for using our paint!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Joe! Welcome to the forum, hope you stick around, we have a lot of SW users here!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And a lot of other kind of users aswell.....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Joe Kujawski said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I'm the Director of Marketing for Sherwin-Williams for the residential repaint market. Tooleed Up has it right. It's OK for you to use our logo as long as you present it in the proper context. You can show our logo and say "We proudly use quality Sherwin-Williams paints." Also, on your website or any printed materials, your logo needs to be at least 3 times larger than ours so that the consumer doesn't get confused and think that you are a painting service provided by S-W. We ask that you do not change the color of our logo or modify it in any way. The other thing we ask is that you do not use our logo on your business card or business stationery. That could give the impression that you work for or represent S-W. Other than these things, please feel free to use our logo - And thanks for using our paint!


Hey Joe... My Rep.Pepe Nuval here in Clearwater is the greatest!:thumbsup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Joe Kujawski said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I'm the Director of Marketing for Sherwin-Williams for the residential repaint market. Tooleed Up has it right. It's OK for you to use our logo as long as you present it in the proper context. You can show our logo and say "We proudly use quality Sherwin-Williams paints." Also, on your website or any printed materials, your logo needs to be at least 3 times larger than ours so that the consumer doesn't get confused and think that you are a painting service provided by S-W. We ask that you do not change the color of our logo or modify it in any way. The other thing we ask is that you do not use our logo on your business card or business stationery. That could give the impression that you work for or represent S-W. Other than these things, please feel free to use our logo - And thanks for using our paint!


Ok thanks. I may indeed put the logo there then. I have a link to the site and the color matcher for the customers convenience. Yes use pretty much B/M and S/W exclusively a lot of different products in the line up. Again thanks for the answer.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

If i were going to use paint company logos on my website, i would make sure to add multiple companies. Have a little corner with "Proudly using the very best products for your project from:" and have logos from SW, BM, ICI, whatever. 

I wouldnt want some unknowing potential customer who has had a bad experience with a specific brand (for whatever reason, DIY fail for example) to see my website and think "they only use brand X paint. I hate that crap!" and move on to the next guy they googled up.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ that is what I am gunna do.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good advice Mantis! Glad to see you back!


----------

